# Should my motor be faster? see video *updated w/ prop pics *



## minicuda (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 25 horse nissan on a 1648 i think it should be faster. I have no idea about the prop on it. i feel like it should be running at higher rpm at full throtle. i need to get a tach and see where its at. what can i do to make it faster? please watch the short video and tell me what you think. when my son pans the camera out the back i'm wide open full throtle. 

https://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s273/minicuda/?action=view&current=boat034.flv


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't tell you anything till you have a tach. Check out Tiny Tach (google it).

Do you have a speed measurement? Next time out, run up one section of lake at WOT, timing it, then take a chart, and measure the distance. You should be able to calculate a rough speed estimate from that.


----------



## whj812 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like its running at a pretty good speed for a 25!


----------



## papasage (Aug 7, 2008)

see if you can find some one that has a GPS . a lot of fishermen have them to mark good spots . some have them in the fishfinder . 55 hp on a bumblee bee runs 29 MPH . i have a 75 hp on a cimaron bass boat both 15 ft . the 75 runs about30 . both checked with a GPS.
my pontoon witha 40 hp runs 15 mph .


----------



## minicuda (Aug 7, 2008)

how fast do you guys think a 25 horse 2 stroke on a 1648 flat bottom jon should go? i'm going to get ahold of a gps and a tach and see what she does


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 7, 2008)

Might be a trim/height issue. It looks like you are throwing alot of spray straight up from the motor to me.


----------



## minicuda (Aug 7, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Might be a trim/height issue. It looks like you are throwing alot of spray straight up from the motor to me.


i thought it was spraying alot to. what should i do? raise lower or tilt?


----------



## seaarc (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree get your hands on a gps and check it that way. If I get a 25hp for mine and it runs that fast I will be very pleased cause it looks like your moving along at a pretty good clip. Be sure to post your results.

Dave


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 7, 2008)

minicuda said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> > Might be a trim/height issue. It looks like you are throwing alot of spray straight up from the motor to me.
> ...



I dunno, I would wait for someone more experienced to give some advice. I am not sure which way honestly.


----------



## Zum (Aug 7, 2008)

Some people say they can tell the rpm by the sound the outboard is making.I can't but yours did sound pretty good to me,planed out,wasn't slapping.There was some water coming straight up,not sure what that means,mine does that to,can fix it by tilting out but then it will slap a bit.
My boats similar to yours and it's rated for a 60hp with a console,yours being all decked out probably going get around 20mph(just a guess).I have a 30hp tiller going GPS it in the next day or so,I'll let ya know what I get.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good to me, wish mine went that good. Ive got a 1436 flat bottom; front deck, wood floors, 2 tm, ect. '72 20hp. Runs 18 mph with me and gear. With 2 people and gear, sometimes it wont plain out.


----------



## minicuda (Aug 7, 2008)

look at this video for comparison its a heavier boat at 400 pounds mine is 200. he has 2 larger guys in it 835 total weight and he is clipping along at almost 30. however he is in a v bottom not sure what differance this would make. I can't help feeling i could get more out of her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsl0S6KaR6k


----------



## Zum (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't see the video...but your 16 foot boat only weighs 200 lbs?
Especially with all the decking


----------



## minicuda (Aug 7, 2008)

Zum said:


> Don't see the video...but your 16 foot boat only weighs 200 lbs?
> Especially with all the decking


no without the decking just the hull.... added the video :wink:


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure if a V goes through the water better than a Jon boat.
I can tell you today I borrowed a friends GPS and my 1652 went 27.5mph with a 30hp at 5700rpm,11 pitch prop.Just by moving the battery in the bow I lost 1.5mph,didn't seem like it but thats what the GPS said.
Maybe try moving what you can around and see how it affects your preformance+,-.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 2000 25 Nissan electric start, tiller handle, on a 14 foot Nova ultra jon and yesterday on the lake it was running 24mph with me only. My motor is set up on the fourth hole from the transom. I just recently installed a 70 inch 3/4" deck on the front and covered the rear bench with 3/4" plywood which added more weight. If you go to the Nissan Outboard Forum they have Q&A for these issues also and hoh to convert your 25 to a 30 HP. Just a suggestion. I'm satisified with my speed for now, I just wish I had a steering wheel. Good luck.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 10, 2008)

I went outside to check the motor location on the transom and it is in the third hole up from the transom. I was using a GPS unit for my speed. I don't have a tach.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

Was doing some research to try to help, and I ran across this. Read through the thread, One guy gives a few possible reasons that might be true with yours?

I also noticed the first video shot of therear of the boat it was only spraying on the right hand side...then it sprayed on both sides :-k 


https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22938


----------



## Zum (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Link.
Good idea for the TM lock..BnB


----------



## minicuda (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for all the help everyone you guys rock!


----------



## minicuda (Aug 10, 2008)

BassNBob said:


> I have a 2000 25 Nissan electric start, tiller handle, on a 14 foot Nova ultra jon and yesterday on the lake it was running 24mph with me only. My motor is set up on the fourth hole from the transom. I just recently installed a 70 inch 3/4" deck on the front and covered the rear bench with 3/4" plywood which added more weight. If you go to the Nissan Outboard Forum they have Q&A for these issues also and hoh to convert your 25 to a 30 HP. Just a suggestion. I'm satisified with my speed for now, I just wish I had a steering wheel. Good luck.



good lookin boat you got there bob. you wouldn't by any chance have a link for the 25-30 conversion? having troubles finding it.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is the site: https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=157063


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2008)

Let us know if you attempt to do it! :beer:


----------



## minicuda (Aug 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Let us know if you attempt to do it! :beer:


oh i'm doin it for sure :wink:


----------



## minicuda (Aug 11, 2008)

well i was looking at my prop today and i'm sure it is trashed.










this would slow me down quite a bit i would think?


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

Ya that probably will slow you down a bit and throw the water a bit funny behind the boat also.
It's not trashed though,you can get them repaired cheaply($20).I often take mine and just beat it with a rubber hammer on some wood,till it "looks"good.It isn't even missing any big chunks yet so it's not trashed.
If it were mine I'd hit it with a hammer,it doesn't look that bad BUT thats just my opinion and what I would do if it were mine.


----------



## minicuda (Aug 12, 2008)

Zum said:


> Ya that probably will slow you down a bit and throw the water a bit funny behind the boat also.
> It's not trashed though,you can get them repaired cheaply($20).I often take mine and just beat it with a rubber hammer on some wood,till it "looks"good.It isn't even missing any big chunks yet so it's not trashed.
> If it were mine I'd hit it with a hammer,it doesn't look that bad BUT thats just my opinion and what I would do if it were mine.


hitting stuff with a hammer is always a good way to go.... i may give it a shot


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2008)

Blindly hitting it with a hammer is good for emergencies but you are going to ruin your pitch and cup doing that.

Since you are worried about top speed, you won't be doing yourself any favors.

Take it to a prop shop and let them get it back into specs.

After they finish with it, then you may want to do this if you hit obstructions on a regular basis: https://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye_insider/articles/wi1406_Props/


----------



## Zum (Aug 13, 2008)

Quackrstackr is right.
I don't consider my motor a high performance outboard and as long as it doesn't shake the crap out of me,I'm good with it.If your looking for the best performance have it repaired by someone who knows what they are doing.
Never thought of building a mold,thats something I'm going to try...if I ever get another new prop.


----------

